# 17.01.2011: Neues vom DAV: Angeln: Das Hobby zum Beruf!



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*17.01.2011: Neues vom DAV​**Angeln: Das Hobby zum Beruf! *
"Angeln ist zweifellos eine der schönsten Nebensachen der Welt. Für die meisten ist und bleibt Angeln 'nur' ein Hobby. Das Interesse am Angeln eröffnet aber auch berufliche Möglichkeiten. Weniger bekannt dürfte sein, dass man sich auch im Rahmen der Hochschulausbildung mit der Angelfischerei beschäftigen kann. Angeln als Uni-Fach? Bis zum April ist es doch eigentlich noch etwas hin ...", schreibt Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=261&Itemid=272


----------

